# Pup goes into crate to pee..



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy all....This is my first post. I need some help. Just got a pup last week,a 11 week old Goldendoodle. Beautiful pup....but. We are having pee problems. We are using a crate. The first 5 days were great, whined a bit for a night or two. And only had one accident in the crate and one or two in the house. Thought it was going to be a snap. But the last two days and nights she has been peeing in her crate just about every time she is put in. Now I caught her going into her crate just to pee. Also we had a strange incident last night. I took her out, she did her thing. Came back in and 5 min later she did it in the house. Took her out again. Nothing. Then back in and she goes right for by bed and pees on it.....So what am I doing wrong? Help....!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Has she been cleared by a vet? Do you have her on a schedule? Have you contacted your breeder about how to proceed with crate training? What did you clean the crate with when your dog eliminated in it? When she succeeds at eliminating outside, what do you do? When she fails at eliminating outside, what do you do?

Welcome to our forum!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Another question for the list (Lol ) is, how big is your current crate? There should be room enough for your pup to stand up, turn around, and lay down...not much else. Sometimes if you have a crate that is too large the dog will attempt to eliminate on one side and sleep on the other.


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

The people we got her from were not really the "breeders'' . They said they were selling the pups for a friend. They had Yorkies and the Doodles. Anyways, they said she had been to the vet and started her shots. But they had no vet papers and didn't know who the vet was. But they did give me a list of the shots and dates that they were given. So we took her to our vet and she gave her a clean bill of health, but we started the shots over just to make sure. She had the fecal test done and it was negative. We go back Monday for her second set. Other than the pee problem, the only other thing that worries me is that she throws up every couple days. No diarhea or lethargy though and she eats o.k. 1.5 - 2 cups of Iams puppy kibble a day. But she eats grass and what ever else she can get in her mouth...lol. And is definately getting bigger by the day. ......Now today, she had no accidents in or out of the crate. I took up up the water at 8:30 last night but gave her a sip about 10 because she had been playing. She woke me at 1:30 am and 4:30 am to go out. (her crate is right next to my bed). My wife said she did good today in her crate.....So who knows. Does that info help at all?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It helps some, but I don't think all the questions were answered. What I would do, and some may disagree, but I know it can be effective is to set your alarm for 1:20 and 4:20, and take her out at those times for a few days, before she can make a fuss on her own. Then add 5 or 10 minutes to the alarm time every few days or so to phase them out. As your dog builds up bladder control with age you won't have to wake up in he middle of the night so often. Assuming the crate is the right size, and you're cleaning the accidents with Nature's Miracle, I think you're doing fine, and it's just a timing issue, that's all. Which I think will improve so long as you remain conscience of her schedule. Good luck, it will get better!


----------

